# Trip hack



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Just took a little business/pleasure trip and tried a hack that I read somewhere. It works! I put some shaving cream on the bathroom mirror, then wiped it all off with a dry towel, the night before. Here is what the mirror looked like for the next three days, after my morning shower.

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice Larry! I noticed you did it on a hotel mirror and not the one at home! I think if my wife saw me putting shaving cream on the mirror I’d be pulling busted teeth out of my arse with a broken arm.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm going to write a note on my wife's mirror, she takes hot showers. Now what should I write?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

BWfarms said:


> Now what should I write?


"Prettiest woman that I love", might not get you into too much trouble.



stack em up said:


> I think if my wife saw me putting shaving cream on the mirror I'd be pulling busted teeth out of my arse with a broken arm.


Nope, when dry you can't tell it's there. My understanding is that it is a great thing to use on eyeglasses to prevent steaming up also. I don't were them (yet), and I have been told that this works on goggles too.

Larry


----------

